

Gordon E. Moore: Cramming More Components onto Integrated Circuits (1965) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~cis501/papers/mooreslaw-reprint.pdf

======
tosh
""" The complexity for minimum component costs has increased at a rate of
roughly a factor of two per year (see graph). Certainly over the short term
this rate can be expected to continue, if not to increase. Over the longer
term, the rate of increase is a bit more uncertain, although there is no
reason to believe it will not remain nearly constant for at least ten years.
That means by 1975, the number of components per integrated circuit for
minimum cost will be 65 000. """

